# What can this be? Any idea?



## FJCDudero (Jun 7, 2016)

https://photos.google.com/album/AF1.../AF1QipNOch35ykWqZUn9fQZYxnXpbFRPa80hD1gWDmAz

About a year ago something like this apparently grew out of nowhere. A kind of green hair like structures I have never seen before. It can also grow emersed but should be on a wet soil. Can someone shared if they have any idea about this. Thank you.


----------



## Chris Noto (Aug 10, 2005)

Your link is just throwing an error message, so we can't see what you're trying to ask about...


----------



## FJCDudero (Jun 7, 2016)

I did something on the link. Is it working now?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Doesn't work.


----------



## FJCDudero (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm sorry I'm new to this website how can I make the link work? Thank you.


----------

